# UK Heat Press



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello All
I am based in the UK and wondering if anyone had advice or could recommend a good solid heat press for someone just starting but one that will last and give good results. Is that asking too much? Also, Ive seen some heat presses on Ebay made by a company called Microtec. Anyone heard of them or used them? Any help would greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try this place: RASmart Heat Press Supplies

You can get the popular Geo Knight brand presses there. Here are some things to look for: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html


----------



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Rodney for the Info. I'll check it out.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

got mine from Targets


----------



## Lola (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
I use a Geo Knight Jet Press 12 for mobile events. It is good but small and the moving parts are rather haphazard ie the thermometer usually shows the wrong temperature and the electiric connector is always coming out of the back in a way that looks a bit dangerous! In the studio I use Adkins presses - the Delta Junior 38" is good - very solid and reliable. The only problems I have are the fuse going sometimes but it is easy to replace.
I have used presses which friends have got from ebay and from China - several different brands. All of them have had quite serious problems such as not heating up reliably and not closing properly.
I've been using heat presses for over two years and agree with most people here that the bigger makes have the advantage because they are better made and you get better after-sales backup. If you go for a strange make from an ebay supplier you may easily end up not saving money even though the initial cost of the press may have been less.
In the UK try RASmart and also Kevin at Sublination sometimes has reconditioned Geo Knight presses.
Good luck!
Lola


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi I am back and have to say I love my new press this is 1 of the prints we have done I will try and get the other's up to show u soon i think i have done it rt lol
the shield looks old as it is old its made of Pewter and is meant to look old in the other 1 we have sharpened the image as its on Manx tartan that had to be copied/pasted as material is very hard to photo it will have Isle of Man along the top in pale yellow in a Kelt font i have another I am using but not got that up yet as u can see they r simple designs but are selling well


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Topper said:


> Hello All
> I am based in the UK and wondering if anyone had advice or could recommend a good solid heat press for someone just starting but one that will last and give good results. Is that asking too much? Also, Ive seen some heat presses on Ebay made by a company called Microtec. Anyone heard of them or used them? Any help would greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Adkins all the way for me, bought from Xpres several years ago, also have a second Adkins bought from Magic Touch more recently. These are known for superb build quality and reliability and I've never (touch wood) had a single problem to date. I heard mention that my press was UK made and they are now sourced overseas, perhaps someone here can comment on this?
The light use Knight presses look great if you need portability.

Justin


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Topper said:


> Hello All
> I am based in the UK and wondering if anyone had advice or could recommend a good solid heat press for someone just starting but one that will last and give good results. Is that asking too much? Also, Ive seen some heat presses on Ebay made by a company called Microtec. Anyone heard of them or used them? Any help would greatly appreciated. Thanks.


just noticed that i didn't say what press i bought it was the Mag Sprint Clam press its the same as Hotronix its made by Stahls.
The 1st press i bought was from e-bay,I hadn't found this forum then and didn't do much homework on the subject, thinking "well 1 press is like another its a heat pad right" how wrong can u be as u will see if u read about the cheap presses here some work some don't so u take your chance,having gone down that road i wouldn't go again, now i have a press that has an even temp throughout the plate,I know what preasure i have (had to gauge the other 1) and yes with experience u can make it out by the feel but i wasted a lot of shirts on the learning curve and with the cost of every thing here being what it is that was a lot of money down the drain.If you can afford to go for the best 1 u can don't cut corner's on the heat press and u will get your money back faster 
There is a lot of info on these forums  GL


----------



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the posts. I really like the look of that Mag Sprint Clam press made by Hotronix . The price is the only thing keeping me from buying it today. Im having a hard think. I won't go for a cheap Ebay special, I know that much.


----------



## garryclinton (Jun 30, 2012)

Never compromise on quality, and invest in a well known brand. Ofcourse Budget is a big considerstion. 

I am in a start up situation, and I can advise members when I have purchased my machine


----------



## nijjhar (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

I know a T-shirt printer who bought Adkin pneumatic and he had problems that the company bought Hotronix Fusion. The Heat Press is lying for the last 4 years or so as good for nothing.

What about the Chinese HP3805 which is swing and draw? It is much cheaper. Any views on this please before I buy ir?




TJLewis said:


> Adkins all the way for me, bought from Xpres several years ago, also have a second Adkins bought from Magic Touch more recently. These are known for superb build quality and reliability and I've never (touch wood) had a single problem to date. I heard mention that my press was UK made and they are now sourced overseas, perhaps someone here can comment on this?
> The light use Knight presses look great if you need portability.
> 
> Justin


----------

